# French Moult and Silica



## emma_llew (May 5, 2010)

Hi, I've read that silica helps budgies with French moult, so I'm wondering how that can be added to their diet in a safe way. Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Emma!

Personally, I have never heard that before, but my first thought is to contact your avian vet and ask their advice on the matter. Perhaps they will be able to shed more light on the situation :thumbsup:


----------



## emma_llew (May 5, 2010)

I know, Starlingwings. I would but there is only one avian vet nearby who has a very bad reputation, so I have to do the best I can in a difficult situation.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Ah, that makes sense. I am glad you are looking into options for your little one. 

I'll flag this post to see if some of the other staff have any ideas.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Emma,

You can contact an on-line Avian Vet to ask about the recommended dosage of silica and how to best administer it.

Get Bird Care Questions Answered by Bird Specialists

Ask a Vet Online. Ask a Vet Pet Veterinary Health Questions 24/7. Online Vet Advice « VetLIVE

It appears the use of silica is not a widely accepted treatment at this time.

You may want to also ask about the use of an antiviral such as acyclovir or AZT. While these are used to treat other viruses, both may be helpful in cases of French molt. Make sure that the ill bird is segregated from other birds.

https://www.vetary.com/bird/condition/polyomavirus-french-molt

Viral Diseases of Pet Birds - Exotic and Laboratory Animals - Merck Veterinary Manual*


----------



## emma_llew (May 5, 2010)

Thank you, I really am doing as much research as I can. I've tried the high protein diet and I continue to do so. I wouldn't use silica unless it was something widely used anyway. I just wanted to know more about it. I have two budgies who are affected, but the one is only slight and only her flight feathers drop. My other budgie is getting quite severe and his body feathers are affected too. I have a large indoor aviary with ten budgies altogether and two cockatiels. My most affected budgie has a mate (they don't breed) but they're very close and if I segregated him (or them) from the others, I think the stress would be too much for him. They enjoy their large cage and their friends.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I know how difficult this must be for you since there is very little known with regard to how to treat the disease. 
I have you and your budgies in my prayers. 
If you manage to find something during your research that is helpful, please be sure to let us know.

Blessings*


----------



## emma_llew (May 5, 2010)

It is really frustrating. I feel like so much could be done and maybe even a cure or treatment found, if the effort was made. Is there anything I can feed or give them to help? Bearing in mind that they share the cage with other birds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Keeping the environment clean is crucial.
Feeding a healthy diet to include a high quality seed mix, pellets, vegetables and egg food is always important.

For budgies with French Molt, giving additional protein may be helpful for feather growth.
It is very important you ensure the budgies with French Molt are kept warm enough as they don't have feathers to protect them from the cold.

I'm sorry I can't be of more help.

Best wishes*


----------



## emma_llew (May 5, 2010)

Don't be silly, it's great help. The last time I asked about French moult on here was probably over a year ago. So it's worth coming back to see if anyone knows anything new or if any treatment has been found. Thanks for your help.


----------

